# Utricularia garden - 6.3.2009 UPDATE



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi,

After a quite long time I decided to make some planted tank again. I'm very lazy to do big water changes in big tank so I took only 24L tank.
This is still not final layout.

It is 24L. 40l*30w*20h cm. 

light: 2 ramps. 1 ramp = 2x10W T8 6500K
Co2: pressurized. 1 bubble per 8 seconds.
substrate: ADA Amazonia and shrimp soil. 
ferts: JBL Florapol(under ADA) and JBL Ferropol(2ml after water change)

Flora: Utricularia graminifolia, Eleocharis parvulus
Fauna: Poropanchax normani, Otocinclus affinis, Tiger shrimps, Clithon sp.

*NOW- After 1 month*








By khanh86 at 2009-01-09

*Poropanchax normani *








By khanh86 at 2009-01-09

*Photo UG 5.12.2008 *








By khanh86 at 2009-01-09

*Shrimp soil *








By khanh86 at 2009-01-09

Thanks for watch and hope you like it.

Khanh


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Very nice setup. Looks like a much larger tank in the picture!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow the tank looks awesome!:icon_eek:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, it looks huge! Very Very well done


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

You have certainly figured out how to grow a healthy UG. And that's a good looking tank! Welcome to the Planted Tank, looking forward to more of your posts.


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

holy crap that looks awesome!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

amazing !!


----------



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks!

Some Otos photo allready taken.









By Khanh86 at 2009-01-10


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow that has got to be one of the nicests tanks I have ever seen!!!!!

Please keep this updated!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Danggg nice nano!


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!:drool: This tank is amazing! Very wild looking and So natural!!! It looks like it a piece of a stream! Probably one of my favorite tanks. More photos Please!


----------



## infinite07 (Dec 20, 2008)

Great looking tank! Like what others said, it looks really natural.


----------



## brt_p (Nov 16, 2008)

AGA Competition level!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

well, i'm inspired again.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

well done! glad to have you on the forum.


----------



## Outsane (Dec 5, 2008)

great looking tank


----------



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi there. I was bored with that old layout so I decided to change it.
I don't know if it is better or not...what do you think?









By khanh86 at 2009-03-06


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 6, 2008)

A stunning little tank! I must admit, I really did like the low lying stones on your first version, but this new version is fantastic 

Definatly worth entering it competitions!


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

the left side is creepy. The fish look like bats staring hungrily out from a cave lol


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

Beautiful! That's the tank look I hope to achieve!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I like this layout a lot better. The left side is my favorite. I like the mystery it sets.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

i like the new scape better. it gives you the sense that you're looking across a meadow or something. there is more depth now. 

keep up the good work!


----------



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks.

I'm moving this tank to the new 162L tank soon. This is the last shot of this tank.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

That is some skills my friend. All of your tanks I have seen have got some real character. Very impressive.


----------



## urban guerilla (Feb 11, 2009)

nice tank


----------



## Fishwood (Feb 1, 2008)

This tank looks great. I really think it works well when just a couple of species are the focus of the tank and you pulled it off so well.


----------



## chris1993 (Mar 6, 2009)

very , very nice i like how you used a small amout of the same fish , it really worked put deffinately worth entering into competitions like steveUK said


----------



## btmarquis (Feb 15, 2007)

This tank is super cool. I love those rocks!


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

Will the new tank also have a lush UG carpet?


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Both layouts are beautiful, but I think I like the latest better myself. Well done and keep us updated.roud:


----------



## Gweneth (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, the new layout has so much depth. Gorgeous!


----------



## charlie11 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Nice tank*

Do you wanna sell some ug?
Thanks
Charlie


----------

